#  >  > Networking, Hardware, Server Side Technologies >  >  > Networking and Hardware >  >  > Hardware >  >  Do CPUs and RAM memory really get slower over the time?

## Helena

Hello Friends,

If we use a CPU and a RAM for a long time do their memory get slower by time? 
If not what the reason for CPU and RAM slower performance? I have this doubt for along time.


Can someone clear my doubts?

----------

